# Rats needing homes in OK?



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

This is the last thing I'm ever going to try, and if it doesn't work, my friend is just going to have to end up buying from Petsmart. We have tried adopting through RTR, through craigslist, through breeders and through a few FB groups. 

Does anyone know of any young rats (females, no males) that need homes in Oklahoma that would be willing to be transported to Oklahoma City?

This has been so frustrating. We just want to help but we can't help. I know it should be good that there aren't any rats in need of helping, but it's also extremely frustrating because everywhere else has so many rats that need homes.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Bumping this again, I'm sorry.

OKC to (maybe) Tulsa?


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Bumping again because my friend would like to grow her mischief a bit. Still looking for breeders, rescues, accidental litters, anything!


----------



## Moody (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if you (or your friend) were still looking for rats in the OK area?


----------

